# Little Martha - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Duane Allman & Dickey Betts' jewel: Little Martha - a quick look at the way i play the elements of this great tune.....thanks for watching! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FXHdiOX9Rw


----------

